# BettingMartingale  Tips



## crocox (Nov 20, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com

STEP 2 - 2 UNITS*

RUMANIA: Liga 1
Dynamo – FC Voluntari
FC Voluntari
Odds : 3.40


----------



## crocox (Nov 23, 2020)

23 november - step 1

*bettingmartingale.com*
RUMANIA: Ligue 1
Gas Methan - FCSB
FCSB -1.5
Odds : 2.50 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Nov 24, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com*

Champions League
Dyn. Kyiv - Barcelona
Barcelona -1.5
Odds : 2.70 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Nov 25, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com*
Champions League
Marseille – FC Porto
Marseille
Odds : 3.00 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Nov 26, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: Europa League
Qarabag – Sivasspor
Sivasspor
Odds : 2.70 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Nov 27, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com*
France : Ligue 1
Strasbourg – Rennes
Rennes to win
Odds : 2.50 / 1 units


----------



## BenRhodes21 (Nov 27, 2020)

crocox said:


> *bettingmartingale.com*
> EUROPE: Europa League
> Qarabag – Sivasspor
> Sivasspor
> Odds : 2.70 / 2 units


Great tip!! I was on this myself, nervy towards the end...


----------



## crocox (Nov 30, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com*
Romanian Cup
Csikszereda vs UTA Arad
UTA Arad
Odds : 2.00 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Dec 5, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: Serie A
Juventus - Torino
Juventus -1.5
Odds : 2.00 / 1 units


----------



## liemmayer (Dec 6, 2020)

Some ideas are not quite real but the facts are correct, I like it!


----------



## crocox (Dec 7, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com   -  7 december *
RUSSIA: Premier League
Sochi - Akhmat Grozny
Akhmat Grozny
Odds : 2.70 / 1units


----------



## crocox (Dec 8, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com - 8 december*

EUROPE: Champions League
Dyn. Kyiv - Ferencvaros
Dyn. Kyiv -1
Odds: 2.30 / 2units


----------



## crocox (Dec 13, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com - 13 december *

Belgium : Jupiler League
Gent - St. Liege
St. Liege
Odds : 3.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Dec 14, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com 14 december*
Italy : Serie B
Reggina – Venezia
Venezia
Odds : 2.60 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Dec 15, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com 15 december*

Bundesliga II
Hannover – Bochum
Bochum
Odds : 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Dec 16, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com 16 december*

Italy : Serie A
Genoa – AC Milan
AC Milan -1.5
Odds : 2.20 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 2, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com 2 january*

ENGLAND: Premier League
Brighton – Wolves
Wolves
Odds : 2.90 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 3, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com 3 january*

ITALY: Serie A
Juventus – Udinese
Juventus -1.5
Odds : 2.20 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 7, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com 7 january*

Copa del Rey
Amorebieta – Gijon
Gijon
Odds : 2.70 / 2 units


----------



## Giresse (Jan 8, 2021)

liemmayer said:


> Some ideas are not quite real but the facts are correct, I like it!


you seem to be an advocate of the martingal strategy, but i think one needs a large capital to be able to use thus strategy in betting,
newbies should avoid this at all cost, and adopt techniques like arbing


----------



## crocox (Jan 19, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com  19  january*

ROMANIA: Liga 1
Viitorul – FCSB
FCSB -1 @ 2.40 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 20, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com 20 january*

BELGIUM: Jupiler League
KV Mechelen – St. Liege
St. Liege
Odds : 2.70 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 21, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com 21 january*

BELGIUM: Jupiler League
Waregem – Leuven
Leuven +0
Odds : 2.00 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 22, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com  - 22 january*

Rumania : Liga 1
Chindia - Academica
Academica +0
Odds : 2.00 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 24, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com -  24 january*

FRANCE: Ligue 1
Metz - Nantes
Nantes +0
Odds : 2.10 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 25, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 25 january*

FRANCE: National
Le Mans – Red Star
Red Star
Odds : 2.70 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 26, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 26 january*

ROMANIA: Liga 1
FC Arges – FCSB
FCSB -1.5
Odds : 2.10 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 14, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 14 february *

SPAIN: LaLiga2
Almeria - Las Palmas
Almeria -1
Odds : 2.40 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 15, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 15 february*

TURKEY: Super Lig
Genclerbirligi - Besiktas
Besiktas -1.5 @ 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 16, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 16 february*

ENGLAND: League Two
Salford – Barrow
Salford -1 @ 2.50 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 17, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 17 february*

ENGLAND: Championship
Barnsley – Blackburn
Blackburn @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 18, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 18 february

*
Europa League - Play Offs
Maccabi Tel Aviv - Shakhtar Donetsk
Shakhtar -1 @ 2.50


----------



## crocox (Feb 19, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 19 february

*
FRANCE: National
Sporting Club Lyon - Orleans
Orleans @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 22, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 22 february*

TURKEY Super Lig
Ankaragucu v Rizespor
Rizespor @ 2.70 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 26, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 26 february*

GERMANY: 2. Bundesliga
Darmstadt – Karlsruher
Karlsruher @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 3, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 3 march*

France Ligue 1
Nice – Nimes
Nice -1.5 @ 3.00 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 4, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 4 march*

ROMANIA: Romanian Cup
Calarasi - Dynamo
Calarasi +0
Odds : 3.30 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 6, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 6 march*

ENGLAND: Premier League
Brighton - Leicester
Leicester @ 2.80 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 7, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 7 march*

GERMANY: Bundesliga
Arminia Bielefeld - Union Berlin
Arminia +0 @ 2.80 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 9, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 9 march

*
EUROPE: Champions League – Play Offs
Juventus – FC Porto
Juventus -1.5 @ 2.30 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 10, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 10 march*

FRANCE: Ligue 1
Marseille – Rennes
Rennes @ 2.70 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 14, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 14 march*

UK : Premier League
Southampton - Brighton
Southampton @ 3.00 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 15, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 15 march*

UK : Premier League
Wolves - Liverpool
Liverpool -1.5 @ 2.70 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 18, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 18 march*

Rumania : Liga 1
Astra - FC Botosani
FC Botosani @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 26, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 26 march*

ISRAEL: Leumit League
Hap. Ramat Gan - Ramat Hasharon
Ramat Hasharon @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 27, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 27 march*

EUROPE: World Cup – Qualification
Croatia – Cyprus
Croatia -2.5 @ 2.40 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 28, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 28 march*

ROMANIA: Liga 2 
Mioveni - Aerostar
Mioveni -1.5 @ 2.00 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 29, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 29 march*

WORLD: Friendly International
India - UAE
UAE -1.5 @ 2.00 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 30, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com - 30 march*

EUROPE: Euro U21
Germany U21 – Romania U21
Germany U21 -1 @ 2.00 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 31, 2021)

*bettingmartingale.com 31 march*

EUROPE: World Cup
Scotland – Faroe Islands
Scotland -2 @ 2.00 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Oct 4, 2022)

*bettingmartingale com  -  4 october*

EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Bayern Munich – Plzen
Bayern Munich -4 @ 3.00 / 1 UNITS


----------



## crocox (Oct 5, 2022)

*bettingmartingale com - 5 october*

EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – GROUP STAGE
Manchester City – FC Copenhagen
Manchester City -4.5 @ 3.50 / 1 UNITS


----------

